# Travel insurance for working holiday in Canada



## sparis (Apr 29, 2013)

I apologise if this has been asked before, I had a search through the forums but haven't found relevant answers that are up-to-date. 

I am wondering if anyone would be able to provide me with some recommendations for travel insurance. I am an Australian citizen going to Canada on a two-year working holiday visa, for which I obviously need to purchase travel insurance. I must have travel insurance for the entire duration of my stay, which will be 24 months, however no insurance provider has any plans longer than 12 months. Does this mean I have to purchase two consecutive travel insurance policies? This would be really inconvenient because I understand that after 3 months of living and working in Canada you can apply for private health insurance as a temporary resident, so really I would only need a minimum of 3 months or 6 to be on the safe side, but won't be allowed to get a 24-month work permit on arrival without the 24 month insurance. The work permit also can't be extended once I get temp resident insurance either. 

Would it be worth it to buy the 2x 12 month policies and cancel the second once you get to Canada or get the health insurance approved after 3 months? 

Also can anyone recommend good travel insurance providers for Aussies, that cover a decent amount without charging extortionist prices or have hooks in the fine prints? 

Thanks heaps


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Well firstly you must follow the instructions/requirements or you may be refused entry at POE. So, I suggest you arrive with the two years coverage. Health Insurance in Canada is a Provincial matter so you shouldn't assume that all Provinces treat people like you in the same manner. You should Google the Province in which you plan to settle/work to determine if those on a working holiday qualify for health coverage at any time during their approved tenure.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

My health insurance was checked when I landed on my IEC, it was only a 12 month visa though. In Quebec at least, workers on IEC visa do not qualify for health insurance. I stayed on a 2nd year on a TWP at which time I was able to able to provincial health. 

Regardless, a requirement of the IEC visa is insurance that includes repatriation benefit, in case something very wrong happens. No provincial insurance will include that so you will need something for that cover at least. There will likely be some specialist insurers that will be able to provide cover since I wold imagine your situation is fairly common. Do a search for "2 year backpacker insurance", that will cover you.

They will not find out if you cancel your 2nd insurance, just be aware that you might be uninsured... and be careful!


----------



## James19 (May 8, 2014)

I believe cancelling your policy would be in violation of IEC rules... I do not know if there is a way to check whether you cancelled or not but Id be careful with that. And I thought IEC visa holders do not qualify for provincial coverage in Canada, but I might be wrong.

Anyways, here is what I found about the 2 year policies, hope that helps!

24 month insurance


----------



## James19 (May 8, 2014)

If you only go for 3 months you might not receive the visa for the whole 2 years. And getting 2 consecutive policies might get you in trouble so I wouldn't do it.

Just apply for 2 year at once and then if you are lucky and can go on OHIP you can cancel the policy and get a refund for the remaining days. They can let you cancel if you show that you have provincial coverage.

But again might not work in Ontario, Alberta- maybe.


----------



## TravisBurn (Jun 21, 2014)

Actually, IEC visa holders do qualify for provincial health plans in Canada (at least in Ontario),if they get a job. At least that's what I did, when I started working full-time. But there is still 3 months waiting period, which must be covered. Also, there is a possibility that you do not find a full-time position and in that case you better have your IEC insurance for the whole duration of a stay in Canada. You are also eligible for a refund, when you get a provincial coverage.


----------

